# Hail Damaged A/c Radiator Fins



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

If you have seen the news today, Tennessee was hit again by tornadoes, this time on Friday afternoon and evening. We were spared the high winds, but had golf ball-size to baseball size hail in our area.

Surveying the OB, the only thing I found was the radiator fins are bent on the back of the air conditioner. Can these be straightened out? Would the A/C still work OK? Is this an insurance claim?

I've tried to post the picture here, but I get some error message that says something about dynamic links.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=2738


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think there is a tool made to straighten these things out, kinda like a comb, but I'm not positive. Hopefully, someone with some HVAC experience will chime in.

Glad that was the only damage.

Tim


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

JT,

Glad to hear you didn't have any more damage from the storms. sunny Maybe someone can help with your question on the AC. Your homeowners policy may have some coverage for this.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like already stated you may be able to striaghten the fins
it may take a little work but could be done
I would check with your insurance company and see if it would be cover just to play it safe

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It definitely is an insurance claim but I would think about fixing it with a fin comb. Depending on how bad it is, if you can fix it you will have spent $5 on a comb, if it is too bad you will pay your deductible $$$ and may end up with higher rates.

Also some insurance companies charge a claim to your policy even if you get no money, and the number of claims will affect your rates.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> It definitely is an insurance claim but I would think about fixing it with a fin comb. Depending on how bad it is, if you can fix it you will have spent $5 on a comb, if it is too bad you will pay your deductible $$$ and may end up with higher rates.
> 
> Also some insurance companies charge a claim to your policy even if you get no money, and the number of claims will affect your rates.
> [snapback]99581[/snapback]​


I have learned the hard way this week that if you merely CALL your insurance company and ask if you MIGHT have a claim, they log it in your loss history as a claim, even if nothing was paid out. (In 1993 we had a toilet leak, and I called Liberty Mutual for advice. Was told that unless the damage was significant $$, there would be no need for filing. Well, that was enough to get a claim filed on my record!)

Where do you get a "fin comb"?

UPDATE: Also have found holes busted in my stock bathroom vent cover. Minor water on the floor in the bathroom. The two vents covered with Aero-Flo covers are fine.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Greetings..

Been there.. done that ... (Fin comb that is)..

got it at Northern Tool for, I think, 0.47 cents .. don't quote me .. may be up to 1.00 by now..LOL

I forgot the size I bought .. they had allot of different sizes .. had to tell them how many fins per inch there was .. so instead of going back I called the dealer and they called Carrier... ...

My carrier also got knoced around during the hail storm last year (golf ball size)...

Trick is just go nice and slow...

and yes ... like you ... everyone wonders why Carrier did not put either a plastic housing or metal guard on the rear to protect the fins from limbs, hail and stuff...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Carrier Fin comb

This is what your looking for. Now we just need to figure out where to get one.

Tim

I just googled Fin Comb, and found several online suppliers. I would imagine you could also check out the local Lowes, or Home Cheapo, they would probably have one. Also an HVAC or Plumbing supply house might have them.

Good Luck.

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

GoVols, Sorry to hear about the damage. I just looked at the picture...ouch!!! I hope the comb will fix it, but it looks pretty bad. Good Luck on the fix!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Where do you get a "fin comb"?
> 
> [snapback]99589[/snapback]​


In Finland?









Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Most auto parts stores have them and Northern tool ...

or at least in San Antonio thats a true statement...


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We got hammered with hail (luckily no tornado damage) here too. My car got pelted..........hopefully it'll come out though.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tidefan said:


> We got hammered with hail (luckily no tornado damage) here too. My car got pelted..........hopefully it'll come out though.
> [snapback]99620[/snapback]​


Ernie,

Glad to hear you had no major damage. sunny Maybe the car damage won't be to bad. No bad weather down here........yet.


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

My a/c fins were damaged as bad if not worse than your picture. I have a good friend who does a/c repair to come by with his fin comb and fix the fins. He said the fins were so badly damaged that the comb would not work. He actually had to use a knife blade to adjust the fins individually. Took him 2.5 hours. Oh, by the way he is a good friend, but he was on the clock. 2.5 hours times $$$$ per hour







= ouch.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!

Went to Lowes and bought a "universal" fin comb for $6.00. Used my pen knife blade to get them somewhat straight, then raked over it with the fin comb/straightener. Worked like a charm. Took about 45 minutes of careful work.

Now, how to replace the busted vent . . .


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Vols,

Good work!









Any RV supply store should be able to set you up with a new vent. Hopefully you can get just the cover, and not have to mess with replacing the entire frame.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GoVols said:


> I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!
> 
> Went to Lowes and bought a "universal" fin comb for $6.00. Used my pen knife blade to get them somewhat straight, then raked over it with the fin comb/straightener. Worked like a charm. Took about 45 minutes of careful work.
> 
> ...


Another happy customer!!

Seriously, nice work getting that fixed on your own. That did not look good. Can you post an "after" picture so we can see how it turned out?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Try this website under HVAC Tools & Supplies.

http://www.arnoldservice.com/

They carry home supplies and they were very helpful with me last year with some parts to fix my home furnace. I was able to fix my furnace for about $200 in parts when the local HVAC companies wanted between $600 - $900. They have various fin straighteners that should do the job and they are quite helpful.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Call your keystone dealer and have them tell you who supplies the vents for your rig. Then go online or down to the nearest RV store and buy a new cover ( the plastic piece). Once you have the new part in hand it should be easy to see how it is attached. Do a quick swap and you are back in business.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The vents are Ventline. The replacement lids can be had at any RV dealer. Get the polycarbonate or hail resistant. About $25. And they come in 3 shades. The A/C cover can be found for $150.

Never call you insurance co. for anything less than $1000 worth of damage.

I run $1000 & $2000 deductables. The premium is cheaper plus it forces you not file meanial claims which could raise your rates or get you canceled.

I figure If I do have to make a claim & $2000 deductible, I can use a credit card for those emergency situations.

I wish I could do my healthcare insurance the same way.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Huskytracts,
Your signature picture offends & upsets me.








I think I speak for alot of us on the board and wish you would stop using it!
















That is the most awsome campsite I've ever seen. You should SELL that photo to Keystone for there Outback advertising.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Radiator Fin Comb

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Disp...temnumber=37892


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

GoVols said:


> I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!
> 
> Went to Lowes and bought a "universal" fin comb for $6.00. Used my pen knife blade to get them somewhat straight, then raked over it with the fin comb/straightener. Worked like a charm. Took about 45 minutes of careful work.
> 
> ...


Put another Aero cover on it!!!

Leave it open all the time...

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad you got it fixed. Did ya clean out the green gunk?

You were pretty lucky, it looks as if 80% of the damage was between the coil tubes.

kevin


----------

